# Cabelas warning



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I was in a Cabelas yesterday and because of the shortage on ammo their shelves are empty.

What is concerning is that they have removed the shelves that would normally store the wares and from the way the store changed its layout it appears that they are prepared NOT to offer these products in the future. 

I asked one of the employees about this and his answer was less than warming, stating that the company told them to rearrange the store and no mention of future sales. He also mentioned that they are no reordering firearms once they are sold...those shelves are nearly empty as well.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

If that is the case, They will never see another dollar from me.Period.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> If that is the case, They will never see another dollar from me.Period.



X2
After I burn my $50 gift card  Gonna get that StreanLight Spot Light


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll be glad when all this madness blows over (hopefully it does).
My walmart has NO 22 rounds and not even any 410! Any!
I dont even wanna go practice shooting anymore because I dont wanna waste any ammo


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Supply has to catch up with the hoarders.

People got caught with their pants down in 2008, many said "not again!".

Even democraps are buying firearms.

If all goes well, ammo will be back on the shelves in 18-24 months in full supply. Unfortunately, the commercial civilian market is not #1 in the sales ranks for companies like ATK and Lake City who manufacture the ammo. Every day millions of rounds are produced, and many go to civies; but it's not enough for the demand even if it is tapering now with no looming ban.

I buy ammo by the case for this very reason, but I havent shot in 6 months because I don't want to use it all :-[


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't buy ammo from a brick and mortar.
Everything I get is delivered to my front door from an internet warehouse.
As for ammo supplies, that's why the rimfire was created.
Same skill set without sending a dollar out the muzzle each time you pull the trigger.

and there are a few search sites for in stock ammo  

http://gunbot.net/


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Agreed with Brett ... slow down and don't panic, plenty available on the web if you are patient. We have bought 9mm and 22 in the last couple of months delivered to home or a store


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Brett- how many of those 40 cent rounds of .22lr did you buy?

Or is this the way the government is going to disarm citizens? They know they will have a revolution on their hands if they try to take away guns, but they can turn them into rocks without ammo.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

40 cent rounds of 22lr    ;D

Last order of match grade Wolf was 16 cents a round, 4 bricks, Monday afternoon.
Got a case of CCI Standard Velocity practice ammo for $275 delivered in February.
Like I said, there's ammo out there, if you do the research and don't panic buy.

Best laugh this week was a box of bulk Federal 36 gr cphp (525 round box) for $99.99
not including shipping and handling, and it sold out in 5 minutes. Idiots!  


btw, just to be clear...

this is hoarding:










this, is just common sense!


----------



## fishinaddiction (Jun 20, 2011)

and to think my wife questioned why I had 16k+ 22lr on hand... and why I was headed out for more...

disclaimer; I haven't bought any ammo since September of last year other than hunting ammo...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

16 k isn't really all that much, when you have to supply the entire family on range day.
The wife-n-kidz can burn up 1k all by themselves on a Saturday morning. I go through
200 rounds shooting benchrest on a weekday afternoon, just trying to maintain my skills.
Takes at least 100 rounds just to relearn the muscle memory, lost during the week,
before attempting any serious target work. I do enjoy shooting the "Green Monster".


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

And why are we buying?

Do we fear our own government now?


----------



## ColeMorgan (Oct 9, 2012)

You guys would laugh, or be pissed if you saw how much ammo we (the Army) waste every time we're at the range. If a case gets opened, we shoot it, all of it. No one wants to deal with turning in unused ammo, because spent brass is much easier to turn in. The other reason we use everything we're given, even if we don't necessarily need to, is because if we fall short of using our allotment each year, we get less. Army logic being if we didn't use it, we don't need that much next time. Commanders fear this happening to their units, especially us Infantry guys, so we send it all down range. It's fun the first few times, but then you realize the repercussions once it's time to clean weapons.

Thanks again for your tax dollars fellas.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Any business that will not meet its customers needs will quickly be stomped out by its competitors.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

> And why are we buying?
> 
> Do we fear our own government now?


I'm asking the same question. I admit, I love my guns but damn you guys are getting a little out of hand. There is no logic in having tons of stockpiled ammo that is going unused. Hate to say it but blame your ammo hogging friends for the lack there of..


----------



## Mike1974 (Feb 22, 2013)

People are buying and stockpiling for a reason. It may be unwarranted fear or might just be the biggest nightmare imaginable. Don't blame folks for being prepared. People are scared of a government that has been amassing more and more power and taking freedoms away from law abiding citizens. Freedom=Power, and day by day they are taking our basic freedoms away...


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

[/quote]

I'm asking the same question. I admit, I love my guns but damn you guys are getting a little out of hand. There is no logic in having tons of stockpiled ammo that is going unused. Hate to say it but blame your ammo hogging friends for the lack there of..
[/quote]

Well said


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Man I hate it when y'all start talking about fire arms! It just reminds me that I need...ummmm, WANT two more riffles! No sweat off my back, I prefer buying fire arms from smaller shops. I did buy most of my ammo from walmart though and I agree, their still low on EVERYTHING! My local only had 44mag, 12 ga, and 22. When I was there last. My favorite babies all eat 40cal.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Half dozen rimfires and a 12 gauge...it's all anyone needs, oyster  

Of course the fact I can shoot 3 calibers out of a rimfire is kinda neat. 17hmr, 22wmr and 22lr.
and the old Mossberg 500 has 3 barrels...smooth bore for shot, rifled for slug and a 18.5 for snake stompin'.
No problem gettin' ammo for any of them. Just have to be patient
and deal with the backlog of orders to be filled at the internet sites.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

A mini 14 with a leupold mark 4 is nice too


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

> Half dozen rimfires and a 12 gauge...it's all anyone needs, oyster
> 
> Of course the fact I can shoot 3 calibers out of a rimfire is kinda neat. 17hmr, 22wmr and 22lr.
> and the old Mossberg 500 has 3 barrels...smooth bore for shot, rifled for slug and a 18.5 for snake stompin'.
> ...



love the 17 hmr Savage with Accu trigger. everybody needs one of these.......well in my family lol


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

> > And why are we buying?
> >
> > Do we fear our own government now?
> 
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Agreed with Brett ... slow down and don't panic, plenty available on the web if you are patient.  We have bought 9mm and 22 in the last couple of months delivered to home or a store


People are panic buying and the NRA and the gun industry is feeding the fire.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, the panic seems to have lasted for years!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Well, the panic seems to have lasted four years!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

That was beautiful!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

due to the high cost of ammo, I can no longer offer you a warning shot... [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

~tide
I am going to post that on my front door


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

too late, already on mine...


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

- [smiley=z-respect.gif]


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

I totally understand shooting for fun at the range but for practical hunting, deer, ducks, doves, quail, etc. the amount of ammo used is not such a high volume, unless someone is just missing a lot you only shoot until you get your limit. I hunt all the time and took 8 deer this season (filled several freezers) with eight .270 bullets. I guess if I had the space to stockpile ammo I might do it too but I agree with some posts that someone will meet the demand. If Cabelas stopped selling ammo I would probably not buy their products anymore either just out of principal.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I totally understand shooting for fun at the range but for practical hunting, deer, ducks, doves, quail, etc. the amount of ammo used is not such a high volume, unless someone is just missing a lot you only shoot until you get your limit. I hunt all the time and took 8 deer this season (filled several freezers) with eight .270 bullets. I guess if I had the space to stockpile ammo I might do it too but I agree with some posts that someone will meet the demand. If Cabelas stopped selling ammo I would probably not buy their products anymore either just out of principal.


Some of us don't shoot to hunt, we shoot to train as a responsible civilians. I wish to protect myself and my family through any tactics necessary that I can legally learn.

I attend multiple training courses throughout the year which use up about 1000 rounds in just two days. Plus 'fun shooting' which uses up a few hundred rounds in an afternoon.

In a year I would say I use close to 5,000 rounds.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Slipstream - I am somewhat with you. If someone doesn't fill the needs of the demand, others will.

I hope you have eight rounds for next year because you are not going to buy them. 

There is very little ammo available and what is left is so essoteric it will be on the shelves for a long time.

The point is that there is no stores out there that are able to supply the need of the general public. Cabela'a, BPS, Wally World, Gander, local shops, etc...they do not have ammo to sell people to use their ranges.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

Not saying people don't need thousands of rounds, and I actually shoot a lot more than 8 bullets a year with all the hunting I do, was just saying it doesn't take a lot of rounds to do a bunch of hunting. All I was saying was for the regular hunter/outdoorsman it isn't as big a deal I will reload my own if I have to. Cheers to those of you who practice a lot to protect your families that's our right as Americans; I will do the same but my practice is in the woods on rather than at the range. Obama should stay out of people's business.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Slip- my point is passing you.

I reload my shotshells and have a pro do my rifles and buy pistol off the rack. 

I can't find Steel powder; my pro can't get bullets, powder but has a supply of primers and brass.

It really appears that this is not hoarding but rather the mfg'rs are not supplying the public. There used to be all the ammo you could load in your truck but now you can't even put a box in your hand.

Go to your local shop and ask them wheres the ammo? Ask them when the truck will arrive with it? Ask them the last time a truck came to their door? Ask them how long it will take if you place an order? Ammo and ammo components are not making it to the retail stores.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

another good site to go for ammo AND guns is www.armslist.com

kinda like craigslist


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

Relax chicken littles.

I called Cabela's ammo represtative and was told "this is our business, we're not stopping the sale of guns or ammo. Current limit of 5 boxes per person until we receice restok.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

That would be the response I would expect from a retailer - do me a favor and when you get back to MT or even on the drive home, stop by your local Cabelas and post a pic of their shelves. AND a pic of their hand gun display case.

I'm just sayin'


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Slip- my point is passing you.
> 
> I reload my shotshells and have a pro do my rifles and buy pistol off the rack.
> 
> ...


 They are manipulating a market driven by unfounded fear.


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I hear the gubment has bought somewhere around two billion rounds in the past year. Could this be done to manipulate the market ? It is fulfilling the agenda of less arms in our hands.
Supply and demand, they buy the supply, prices and demand go up drying up the supply. There are only so many manufactures out there. I heard a good interview on gun guy radio podcast with Mr. Brownell explaining how the shortage started and his supply prediction. It made allot of sense and appears to be true. It started with people realizing the agenda of current politics and people storing up and new shooters entering the hobby. Manufactures were caught by surprise when the amount of supplies being bought did not stop, then they had to decide whether or not this would pass and was it worth the long term investment. Some are expanding some are not. He predicted the supply catching up soon( we are seeing some rifles becoming available) but he also said there will be a window of availability and then people thinking they better buy while they can again causing another shortage. Will it ever catch up is any ones guess. If you want to listen it was very good. http://www.gunguyradio.com/050/


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> *I hear the gubment has bought somewhere around two billion rounds in the past year.* Could this be done to manipulate the market ? It is fulfilling the agenda of less arms in our hands.
> Supply and demand, they buy the supply,  prices and demand go up drying up the supply. There are only so many manufactures out there. I heard a good interview on gun guy radio podcast with Mr. Brownell explaining how the shortage started and his supply prediction. It made allot of sense and appears to be true. It started with people realizing the agenda of current politics and people storing up and new shooters entering the hobby. Manufactures were caught by surprise when the amount of supplies being bought did not stop, then they had to decide whether or not this would pass and was it worth the long term investment. Some are expanding some are not. He predicted the supply catching up soon( we are seeing some rifles becoming available) but he also said there will be a window of availability and then people thinking they better buy while they can again causing another shortage. Will it ever catch up is any ones guess. If you want to listen it was very good. http://www.gunguyradio.com/050/


We do have a couple of wars in progress. I wonder who funds Gun Guy radio?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

The ammo purchased in the last year is enough to support the our Mideast effort at it's peak for 24 years :-?. I don't see a reasonable explanation for that amount of ammo but in 50 years it should be as cheap as 7.62 surplus ammo or priceless . Gun guy radio is self funded and donations run out of a garage studio by a long time friend. They do not discuss politics just guns and the gun lifestyle. Non the less I enjoy the interviews and tips


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

there will be too much of it soon enough.
-we could always throw it at each other?


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Make arrow tips with em


----------

